

The Most Common Mistakes People Make On Their Resumes For Tech Companies - glaak
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/07/12/what-are-common-mistakes-that-applicants-make-when-writing-their-resumes-for-tech-companies/

======
grassclip
I really like the last point about leaving out cool stuff because its not
resume material. When learning about resumes in school, it seemed like the
teachers would always try to have me recreate the "standard" resume basically
from a template because it was the "right way to do it". In reality, a resume
is just a way for the company to get to know you and your
abilities/accomplishments and as long as the resume is clean and
understandable, you should feel free to anything that could help your case.

~~~
glaak
Yes, exactly. The nice thing about tech companies is that they're very casual,
and really not caught up in "rules" about resumes. (That said, many resume
rules do exist for good reason.)

List the stuff that makes you look better!

------
swetha
Nice article.Very useful

